
Android catching up to Apple in app revenue  - apress
http://theorangeview.net/2011/04/android-catching-up-to-apple-in-app-revenue/
======
bitsm
This is a ridiculous statement. The report is about one month's statistics of
a single ad network, from which you can reliable extrapolate, well, nothing.

Besides, the stat in question concerns network ad revenue only, not app sales
revenue.

This is just sloppy work.

------
aginn
Eventually Android will overtake Apple in app revenue. It is simple economics.
The thing is, I do not think that Apple really cares.

